# First time offset smoker build



## Roku (Jul 4, 2020)

Hey guys.  Finally decided to pull the trigger and make a smoker.  I used feldon's calculator to come up with the pipe dimensions.  I am using 24" pipe 40" for the smoke box and 14" for the firebox.  The firebox pipe is 1/4" wall and the smoke box looks to be 5/16 but it is a bit pitted so I would guess 1/4 in the thinnest areas.  The firebox looks a little small to me, but I figured I would follow the calculator now and then if/when I make another one adjust it to my liking.







I did some CAD work the last few weeks and finally decided to pick up metal and start on it the last couple days. I am using 2x2x1/8" for the frame.  I wanted to cope the tubes to fit the tube well. So I 3d printed some jigs to help with coping worked out pretty well. and got the fitup i wanted.

























Got the frame fully welded up.






Some random weld pics





















Here is the smoke chamber mounted on the frame and firebox sitting next to it so I could see how it would look






Lastly cleaned up the smoker with wire looks a lot better.  Debating if I just want to keep it oiled or actually paint it. 
	

		
			
		

		
	








So this is where it stands now.  Next steps I want to do are to cut the smoke chamber door.  I need to pick up some 1018 and machine some hinges that I designed. And then a decent amount of plasma cutting and welding.  Not sure if I want to fully tig everything or go in and finish all the heavy stuff with the stick welder.  Hoping to get a lot done mon-weds this week.


----------



## forktender (Jul 5, 2020)

I wish I had those skills, nice craftsmanship I'm looking forward to seeing it completed.

Thanks for posting.
Dan


----------



## sawhorseray (Jul 5, 2020)

Very exciting, really a great piece of work, you run a nice puddle too. RAY


----------



## smokin peachey (Jul 5, 2020)

Looks like you are off to a good start. I’m a bit concerned with the length and diameter of the firebox.  I think a smaller diameter longer piece might work a lot better for you.


----------



## mike243 (Jul 5, 2020)

Looks great, I would have to build a 2 piece door on the fire box, separated in the lower to middle so when you open it to add wood the coals wouldn't spill out , nothing wrong with trading length of it to height but a air leak will let the temps run wild with a vertical stacked fire, similar to a gravity fed cabinet.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 6, 2020)

Those are some beautiful welds. I know this because my son Is a certified welder & his welds look like yours. Just fantastic craftsmanship!
Awesome!!!
Wish the welds on my Lang looked that good!
Al


----------



## Roku (Jul 6, 2020)

smokin peachey said:


> Looks like you are off to a good start. I’m a bit concerned with the length and diameter of the firebox.  I think a smaller diameter longer piece might work a lot better for you.


Yea thats what I was worried about too.  The metal yard I got the pipe from is looking for some right now, not sure if I will be able to find a piece for the price I want to pay though.



mike243 said:


> Looks great, I would have to build a 2 piece door on the fire box, separated in the lower to middle so when you open it to add wood the coals wouldn't spill out , nothing wrong with trading length of it to height but a air leak will let the temps run wild with a vertical stacked fire, similar to a gravity fed cabinet.


Oh I might have to do that.  Ill start drawing up something and see what I come up with.


----------



## smokin peachey (Jul 6, 2020)

If your local supplier can’t get you a piece of pipe that is smaller diameter you could ask a metal shop to roll you a piece or make a square firebox.


----------



## Roku (Jul 6, 2020)

smokin peachey said:


> If your local supplier can’t get you a piece of pipe that is smaller diameter you could ask a metal shop to roll you a piece or make a square firebox.



What is a good length firebox to aim for?  

Also is it more for fire management? Or does a longer firebox help in other aspects?


----------



## smokin peachey (Jul 6, 2020)

Are you planning on insulating it at all. I double walled mine when built it with an airspace between it. A 20” x 20” piece would work. Here is a link to my build a few years ago. https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/500-gallon-tank-build.250565/


----------



## Roku (Feb 28, 2021)

Hey guys sorry I disappeared for a bit ended up finishing the smoker and thought I would update. Finished it up in september and never came back to do a finish post.  

I wanted to do something crazy with the hinges, so I designed some and 3D printed them to check fit and movement.  I designed it with an integrated stop.










Also ended up designing and machining some lift points so I could easily lift it with my hoist and load it in my trailer when finished






First op of machining for hinges and lift eyes






Test fitting machined parts






After getting the machined pieces out of the way next was cutting the door.  I wanted it to have a radius corner. So cut some out and then cut the door out with the plasma cutter





I definitely need more practice hand plasma cutting.  





Tacked the hinges on before fully cutting the door.  Used a long piece of solid stock to keep the hinges inline





Door cut out and hinges seem to be working and holding at the correct angle









Time to start welding the hinges out















I wanted to have my door lip on the inside of the smoker
tacked on





Fully welded out.  took a while with the tig





Welding the tray holder.  Also welded some 1/2 solid bar in there just in case I want to put tuning plates in later.






Welding up the firebox.  Havent stick welded a ton so though I would give it a go to do most of the outside of the smoker
Firebox welded up and on the cooking chamber















Firebox door off the plasma cutter.  Ignore the sandals lol





Firebox door inside lip welded on.  Plug welded the holds on and then a few stitches to finish it up











Time to start working on the chimney side





Fabbing this took a bit longer than I was expecting but was super happy on how it came out






Door welded on.  Plasma cut some hinges but wasnt happy with them.  So I ended up cutting them off later. I ended up welding some bullet hinges on






Finishing up the firebox door I welded up the lip for the baffle to slide on






Finish welded the lift eyes on.  






Putting the lift eyes to work











Got it home, fired up, and oiled up







Some ribs. 






Overall super happy on how it came out and how it cooks.  I like the size of the firebox and it tends to work for me but would be nice to have just a hair longer.


----------



## sawhorseray (Feb 28, 2021)

What a masterpiece, truly a magnificent piece of work, huge Like! RAY


----------



## smokin peachey (Feb 28, 2021)

Looks great!


----------



## Smoking Allowed (Mar 1, 2021)

Stacking dimes, NICE! And I love those hinges.


----------

